# Mini lathe belt



## chatter chatter cut cut (Jul 17, 2021)

yesterday took the cover off . going to align the gears for better mesh . one gear was only getting 1/2 tooth engagement. oh oh there are 20 some teeth from the belt on the tray. put on the second belt, [had ordered 2] very carefully checked every alignment . and adjusted the gears. runs quieter.I took the old belt back to ibt after examination with magnifier they said that it looked like the leading edge of the teeth were not meshing properly . Im thinking the gears are not exactly matching . one posting or an utube video i saw had this problem. was cured by getting a different gear and belt. after talking to the person at ibt they say i can get gears and matching belt and replace all with us made gears and better belt, not too expensive.any repeat of the problem i will probably go that route. today put up another shop light , good move . and made a rack to store m2 tapers and a tool holder mount drill chuck.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 17, 2021)

Great user name.


----------

